# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Onderzoek naar behoefte Slankbrood

## Studieonderzoek

Hallo allemaal,

voor mijn studie doe ik onderzoek naar de behoefte in dieetbrood, eerder heb ik op deze site een enquête achter gelaten over Koolhydraatarm brood, omdat ik via deze site zo goed geholpen ben, zou ik willen vragen of u deze enquete voor mij wilt invullen.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...ZmpjVVJmTXc6MQ

Alleen een reactie is ook erg welkom!

Alvast bedankt voor het invullen!

----------


## christel1

Heb als Belg ook maar geantwoord dus, heb ons land als provincie van NL ingegeven :-)

----------

